# New limitless RDTA Plus (interchangeable decks)



## Yiannaki (4/9/16)

Was scrolling through the instagram page of limitless mod co and came across this 

Love the new design and the fact that there will be options for decks to switch out. 







Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (4/9/16)

This the same as the iJoy Combo RDTA?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (4/9/16)




----------



## RichJB (4/9/16)

iJoy/Limitless seem extremely paranoid about similar tanks offering something they don't. When the Limitless was first released, Rip Trippers (among others) said the Avo was better because you get a spare glass, a 510 drip tip adaptor and a single coil block with it. The Limitless Plus was released about a month later with all these things added.

Then when the Azeroth was released, some people liked that it had a Goon deck, which neither the Avo nor Limitless/Plus had. So iJoy/Limitless now have to have a version with a Goon deck. They seem really insecure about their product, and about competitors offering anything that they don't.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## sneakydino (4/9/16)

RichJB said:


> iJoy/Limitless seem extremely paranoid about similar tanks offering something they don't. When the Limitless was first released, Rip Trippers (among others) said the Avo was better because you get a spare glass, a 510 drip tip adaptor and a single coil block with it. The Limitless Plus was released about a month later with all these things added.
> 
> Then when the Azeroth was released, some people liked that it had a Goon deck, which neither the Avo nor Limitless/Plus had. So iJoy/Limitless now have to have a version with a Goon deck. They seem really insecure about their product, and about competitors offering anything that they don't.


I definitely admire that attitude..


----------



## Feliks Karp (4/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> This the same as the iJoy Combo RDTA?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



No it's not. I think the honeymoon between the two companies is waning. The ijoy one has a top cap similar to the first LMC iJoy RDTA. The iJoy blurb is the best..."*Imagination is limitless, Design is limitless, COMBO is limitless. . .*"

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 0FTG0 (5/9/16)

@RichJB You can call it insecure but looking at it from a marketing perspective it is creating a product that addresses their consumer's needs and wants. Not only that but it also creates the wanton need fro these products and thus they are printing money.


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/9/16)

Why cant they also just make a 22 or 23 mm rdta


----------



## Chronix (6/9/16)

Man i just bought the limitless plus

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/9/16)

Chronix said:


> Man i just bought the limitless plus


Sorry Bro


----------



## Chronix (6/9/16)

haha no stress bro.. I think this limitless is going to wreck the market a bit for other products or this is going to be the standard moving forward


----------



## boxerulez (6/9/16)

I will wait for the combo. Esentially the same thing, hopefully a lower price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Igno (6/9/16)

I just bought the Limitless Plus and Azeroth, seems like I'll have to have both the Limitless and Ijoy tanks as well when they release. I've given up on the budget by now because I just can't help myself...


----------



## Chronix (6/9/16)

Igno said:


> I just bought the Limitless Plus and Azeroth, seems like I'll have to have both the Limitless and Ijoy tanks as well when they release. I've given up on the budget by now because I just can't help myself...



haha that is what the classifieds are for bud


----------



## Igno (6/9/16)

Chronix said:


> haha that is what the classifieds are for bud



Good idea, probably let them go for R750 both when the time comes...


----------



## Kalashnikov (6/9/16)

Igno said:


> Good idea, probably let them go for R750 both when the time comes...


So can you possibly build single coil on the Azeroth?


----------



## Igno (6/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> So can you possibly build single coil on the Azeroth?



Not on the Azeroth unfortunately but I always run dual coil so doesn't bother me at all because the flavour and clouds are great that way


----------



## Chronix (6/9/16)

i know this is a bit off topic, but does anyone know where i can get grub screws in SA? I think the bottom screws on the limitless plus will strip easily. Wish Ijoy or limitless would use the screws that the avo 24 has, they are like impossible to strip


----------



## RichJB (6/9/16)

@Chronix, have you seen Sir Vape's screw hardening video? Could be worth a try if you're worried about stripping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chronix (6/9/16)

RichJB said:


> @Chronix, have you seen Sir Vape's screw hardening video? Could be worth a try if you're worried about stripping.



@RichJB - no i havent thanks for posting it will def check it out


----------



## Moosa86 (8/9/16)

I was planning on getting a Limitless Plus but i love the new look so im gonna hold out for it. Any ETA's?


----------



## Daniel Alves (12/9/16)

from what i saw the release is around the 25th of this month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (14/10/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Was scrolling through the instagram page of limitless mod co and came across this
> 
> Love the new design and the fact that there will be options for decks to switch out.
> 
> ...


Whatever happened here? LMC blowing a lot of vapour with this tank? Don't have anyone to build it for them on the cheap?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moosa86 (16/10/16)

On their Instagram account they posted a few pics stating they are still testing it and finalising colours.


----------

